# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Fuschlaufenweite

## Norbert2

Wie weit sollten eigentlich die Fuschlaufen bei Tricks wie Spocks und Vulcan sein? Wie immer, also so dass die Zehen vorne gut rausschauen, oder richtig weit, das der Fu fast bis zum Gelenk drinsteckt - das habe ich auf dem World Cup bei den Profis gesehen??

----------


## Unregistriert

Jeder fhrt die Fuschlaufen unterschiedlich. Wichtig ist, dass du gerade bei den Versuchen die schlaufen etwas grer fhrst, damit du rausrutschen kannst und dir nicht den Fu brichst  :Happy: . Du solltest die hintere Schlaufe etwas grer einstellen. Ich fahr die schlaufen insgesamt etwas enger, da ich so besser abspringen kann.

----------


## Enger

Die Schlaufen sollten eng, aber dafr hoch/weit eingestellt sein. So hast du eine gute seitliche Fhrung und rutschst nicht so leicht raus - kannst aber trotzdem gut rein und raus. Das Problem dabei: Auf Serienboards ist das meist nicht so richtig mglich, da die Plugs (Schraubenpositionen)  bei einer Position enger meist zu nah beieinander liegen, um mit dem Fu noch normal reinzukommen - Custom Mades machen es mglich  :Wink:

----------


## Unregistriert

hi 
mache auf keinen fall den fehler die schlaufen zu mittig zu fahren weil du sonst gar nicht mehr abspringen kannst ich wrde dir raten sie weit zu fahren und an der empfohlenen schlaufenposition!!!!!aus eigener erfahrung

----------


## Unregistriert

Was meinst bitte mit mittig??
Beim Freestylen ist es wichtig mglichst auf der Mittelachse des Boards zu stehen weshalb alle Freestyler (Ausnahmen besttigen wie immer die Regel) die Schlaufen an der innersten Position fahren und sehr eng und hoch. Wenn man nicht weit genug in der Schlaufe steht ist die Boardbelastung bei Airjibes usw. falsch und man vergurkt eine Menge Moves vllig unntig. Ich kenn auch keinen der so dann nicht abspringen kann wie der vorige Poster behauptet hat. Zu hoch darf sie natrlich auch nicht sein sonst hat man mit dem Fuballen keinen halt mehr um das Board mitzuziehen.

----------


## Danger

ich fahr einfach ohne Schlaufen... ;-)

----------

